# Age, does matter.



## rob.returns

I recently have read a lot of post in this forum. And I found out that some foreros doesn't coincide with each other because of age. I do mean that when a younger forero goes to post something that sometimes the older forero doesnt understand, and vice versa. Thus, sometimes more explanation is needed. My point is we are of different ages in this forum. Some are in their 20's, 30's, and 50's and so on. 

Here are my questions:
1. HOw old are you?(if you are brave enough!)
2.Do you feel like your age? or you feel like younger or older? Are you comfortable with other generations?
3. How do you view aging or getting old( or some would say getting mature)?

I recently had my birthday and It makes me ponder if I need to act my age or if I need to act comfortably with myself, regardless of what brackett I belong. 

The pOint of view of other cultures would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Merlin

rob.returns said:
			
		

> I recently have read a lot of post in this forum. And I found out that some foreros doesn't coincide with each other because of age. I do mean that when a younger forero goes to post something that sometimes the older forero doesnt understand, and vice versa. Thus, sometimes more explanation is needed. My point is we are of different ages in this forum. Some are in their 20's, 30's, and 50's and so on.
> 
> Here are my questions:
> 1. HOw old are you?(if you are brave enough!)
> 2.Do you feel like your age? or you feel like younger or older? Are you comfortable with other generations?
> 3. How do you view aging or getting old( or some would say getting mature)?
> 
> I recently had my birthday and It makes me ponder if I need to act my age or if I need to act comfortably with myself, regardless of what brackett I belong.
> 
> The pOint of view of other cultures would be appreciated. Thanks


Sa wakas isang magandang post! 
At 23, I feel good about my age. I can get along with various types of people/generation. It's just how you deal with them. Respect is very important at any age. When we were still young, we always wanted to grow old enough to do things we want to do that our elders do. We often hear this line "Your'e too young." Of course we say I'm big/old enough. I always want to reminisce my childhood and high school days. Back then we don't care about the world. We got no responsibilities in our hands.
But now we are older (and wiser), we have greater responsibilities not only for ourselves but to our families as well. Sometimes we want to go back to our childhood days to get out of our responsibilities.
I remember the song entitled "Next in line" If you don't mind I want to share it with you guys. It goes like this:
What is life to offer me when I grow old
What's left to look forward to beyond the biting cold
They say it's difficult.......
So I sing this song to all of my age
For these are the questions we got to face
For in this cycle that we called life
We are the ones who are next in line
Although we have different views and ideas (which I believe is related to our age) it's good to know that we're able to make things meet. Other may agree and others don't. But in the end, we always come up with one common idea. We don't let our differences (including our age) get in the way. We learn from each other's mistakes. Continue to give ideas to one another. I believe that age doesn't matter with regards to this forum. Moreover we should act like our age. It's the best thing to do.


----------



## panjandrum

rob.returns said:
			
		

> I recently had my birthday and It makes me ponder if I need to act my age or if I need to act comfortably with myself, regardless of what brackett I belong.


 
Don't act; be.


----------



## Mita

I'm one of the babies in this forum.  I'm 16, and I don't know if I feel older. I think there is a kind of archetype about age. You have to act as you ARE, you don't need to act as the typical person who is your age. 
In my case, sometimes I feel older, maybe more "mature" than the rest of the people who are 16. But I still have a child's soul.  I'm not very serious, I like having fun, but I'm also a responsible and thoughtful person. 
This has to do with one's personality, I think. And that's good; why do you have to be as the rest of the world?


----------



## Beautiful Princess

Age does matter... when you act your age... and when you're not hindered by it's limitations.. We must age gracefully... and experience each phase of our life fully to avoid missing it.. When we try to be mature while still young, we miss the youth stage... In trying to be young when we mature... we don't grow as a person.. we lose the value of wisdom gained by growing with age..


----------



## meili

I believe this all depends on the person you grow up to be - and the person that you are right now.
As Panj said: _Don't act; be._ (I think that says it all).
Perhaps this thread will interest you.


----------



## rob.returns

Yah, but are you proud of your age? Some lie about age. Survey says that people lie mostly on how old are they. So how can you "BE" you. When you can't even tell the truth on how old are you.


----------



## panjandrum

rob.returns said:
			
		

> *Yah, but are you proud of your age?* Some lie about age. Survey says that people lie mostly on how old are they. So how can you "BE" you. When you can't even tell the truth on how old are you.


Why would anyone be proud of something that is an accident of time and reflects nothing of their own achievement?


----------



## rob.returns

panjandrum said:
			
		

> *Why would anyone be proud of something* that is an accident of time and *reflects nothing of their own achievement*?


 
Exactly! Very well said! Age is not your fault. So why go ahead and lie
about it. Its natural. Its 'REALITY'. 

But I dont agree that AGE "reflects nothing our own achievement"

With all due respect sir, How would you achieve something if you dont experience something? How would you experience something if you don't grow old or mature? Age goes together with experience. Experience is synonymous to achievement. That's pure and raw logic.

Thanks!


----------



## alc112

As you can see above, I'm 15 (the youngest active member ).
I don't feel like a boy of my age, I'm very mature. I think that my parents have something to be with this because I wasn't grown up as any child:
They never have had enough time to take me to different places or to go for a ride with me. I almost don't know my own city. I think the best part of this is that they don't have to worry about me because they know that I won't go to the riverside or to the "peatonal" (no idea in english). but I have a very enviable behaviour, I'm ver very responsible, thoughtful and kind.
I don't mean I always stay at home. 

PD: I feel like I have more than 20


----------



## Cath.S.

panjandrum said:
			
		

> Why would anyone be proud of something that is an accident of time and reflects nothing of their own achievement?


In my opinion there is one basic pride : that of being alive - the essential pride we should all feel, because it is quite an achievement. You've survived, you've made it so far, les petits cochons ne t'ont pas mangé,  so yeah, be proud of it is what I say, no matter how old you are.  


> 1. HOw old are you?(if you are brave enough!) I am a 45 year old female and I don't feel very brave.
> 2.Do you feel like your age? or you feel like younger or older? Are you comfortable with other generations? Yes, I feel like my age, life had a different taste ten years ago, life's taste keeps on evolving and changing and that's great. Whether I feel comfortable or not with people depends on other factors, age is not relevant.
> 3. How do you view aging or getting old( or some would say getting mature)?
> I hope I'll get old, I hope I'll have grey hair and sagging breasts  and wisdom and fond memories of it all.


----------



## rob.returns

nice one egueule.

I think you would agree if i say that death is also an achievement. Thanks!


----------



## nahash

rob.returns said:
			
		

> I recently have read a lot of post in this forum. And I found out that some foreros doesn't coincide with each other because of age. I do mean that when a younger forero goes to post something that sometimes the older forero doesnt understand, and vice versa. Thus, sometimes more explanation is needed. My point is we are of different ages in this forum. Some are in their 20's, 30's, and 50's and so on.
> 
> Here are my questions:
> 1. HOw old are you?(if you are brave enough!)
> 2.Do you feel like your age? or you feel like younger or older? Are you comfortable with other generations?
> 3. How do you view aging or getting old( or some would say getting mature)?
> 
> I recently had my birthday and It makes me ponder if I need to act my age or if I need to act comfortably with myself, regardless of what brackett I belong.
> 
> The pOint of view of other cultures would be appreciated. Thanks


 
Hi there! 
Well in my case im 25 and matured enaugh in other way,imatured enough in most way,well age does matter if you belong to a certain bracket that you have to act such way,but mostly lets just be flexible enough to be comfortable in many ways with younger/older persons, only respect and acceptance is the best way to be comfortable with them.
Well my perception in getting old is the one who has a lot of experiences and past in life,who experienced a lot of journey and survival from pain and trouble in life,those people who think more positively and can handle situations concisely.Physical maturity is obviously one of the way on how we detect the maturity of a person but lets not rely on it coz there are many qualities on how to detect the maturity of an individual.It is how they carry on


----------



## Vanda

panjandrum said:
			
		

> Why would anyone be proud of something that is an accident of time and reflects nothing of their own achievement?


 
That's a nice idea on the matter! Liked it!
Well, women from my generation tend to hide their age (at least in my country)
I don't have any problem with it. In fact, I'm proud of it! I've lived a bit
- hope to go on much more - and like what age adds to myself as human being.
Of course, I'd like to look like 30 again , if I could choose, but i don't want to be
less than I am now. 
When I ask my father about ageing - he's 84 - he says: Being that old
means I'm still alive!


----------



## Jonegy

The saying over here is

" I'm as old as my tongue and a bit older than my teeth"

Not being one of those "happily-married" types  -  more of an "ecstatically divorced"  type  -  I go more for the saying

"You're as old as the woman you feel"

Ah the joys of second youth !!!    ;-)


----------



## meili

rob.returns said:
			
		

> Exactly! Very well said! Age is not your fault. So why go ahead and lie about it. Its natural. Its 'REALITY'.
> 
> But I dont agree that AGE "reflects nothing our own achievement"
> 
> With all due respect sir, How would you achieve something if you dont experience something? How would you experience something if you don't grow old or mature? Age goes together with experience. Experience is synonymous to achievement. That's pure and raw logic.
> 
> Thanks!


Astroboy, I believe these people whom you are saying are 'lying about their age' are not really lying about their age - they are just plainly enjoying the privacy of not telling how old they really are.

As for my part: I have chosen to not post the year of my birth with my profile here - I want to belong in that same age bracket that everyone around here are. This is what I am glad about WR, the Juniors are not threatened over the Seniors, and in turn, the Seniors are there to guide (and ohhhh) listen to what we, the Juniors, are trying to say. All in all I say, and IMHO, that the forer@s of this community feel that we are all of the same age. 

Anyways, I believe that age doesn't really matter. 

And to answer your first question - I am 25 years old. (I see that we are of the same age, however, my experiences are different from yours. Am I a better person than you are? No, I am not - and that what makes us unique!). 

Age goes together with experience? (Well, allow me to hover over the thought for some time...  ). I say that experiences are always there, no matter what your age might be. [When you say this phrase, does that mean that if parents separate, then they must do this as their eldest child is N age? That does not really happen to everybody, you see].


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

1. I'm 19.
2. I feel like a 19-year-old, except when I run  then I feel like an old lady! I'm perfectly comfortable with older and younger people, most of my friends are a bit older than me.
3. It's a nice thought, becoming older, having more experience, more things, more knowledge...


----------



## panjandrum

_Why would anyone be proud of something that is an accident of time and reflects nothing of their own achievement?_


			
				rob.returns said:
			
		

> Exactly! Very well said! Age is not your fault. So why go ahead and lie about it. Its natural. Its 'REALITY'.
> 
> But I dont agree that AGE "reflects nothing our own achievement"
> With all due respect sir, How would you achieve something if you dont experience something? How would you experience something if you don't grow old or mature? Age goes together with experience. Experience is synonymous to achievement. That's pure and raw logic.


I did not suggest that age is anyone's fault, or that anyone should lie about it. I simply suggested that my age is a bit of simple arithmetic related to today's date and the date of my birth. How should I take pride in something that is a simple matter of the clock ticking.

Of course, as egueule points out, I have survived for that length of time. This is a fact for which I am grateful. But proud? Why should I be proud that I have not, so far, died? Is there something I have done that has resulted in my not having died yet? Well, perhaps. But I really don't feel that having avoided death so far is a personal achievement on my part.

Next you make a series of logical connections:
1. You cannot achieve anything without experience;
2. You cannot experience anything without growing old, or maturing;
3. Age is the equivalent of experience;
4. Therefore: age is the equivalent of achievement.
I don't want to go through each of these in turn, because that is not necessary. I simply want to point out that your analysis is invalid because you have worked from achievement to age, not from age to achievement.
It is possible to have experience and achieve nothing.
It is possible to grow old, or to "mature" (whatever that means) without gaining useful experience.

Put more simply: 
I agree that those who have achieved much will also have grown older in the process - time passes for all of us.
But that does not mean that those who have grown older have achieved much.


----------



## Beautiful Princess

rob.returns said:
			
		

> nice one egueule.
> 
> I think you would agree if i say that death is also an achievement. Thanks!


 
I agree... Death for me is an achievement especially if you've accomplished the things you need to do in your lifetime... and you awaits for either the crown, the verdict, the prize or whatever you call it.. from SomeOne.. All-Powerful, All-Knowing, All-Present, called by many names... the Source of Everything..

Death to something is also an achievement..  Like age... Death is a process... you died from the things that enslaved you... vices, bad habits and the like we like to break off..


----------



## rob.returns

panjandrum said:
			
		

> But that does not mean that those who have grown older have achieved much.


 
Claro que si! De acuerdo! I'm just pointing out that how would you have experience if you are stuck in one point of time. Example, I will not be 25 years old forever, right? I will be 26, 27,....(in between these are experienced and achievements)...28, 29..and eventually amazing death.

I didnt say that we would judge a person by his age. But rather older people have done a lot(they are good advisers, been there! Done that!). But it doesn't make them a better person.

Take a for example, A baby lion would die in the jungle without the guidance of its mother lioness...That is what I'm trying to imply. Age, does matter.


----------



## Jonegy

rob.returns said:
			
		

> nice one egueule.
> 
> I think you would agree if i say that death is also an achievement. Thanks!


 
Death !!  An Achievement ????

Sorry but I have so many THINGS I have to do, learn and live.

People I have to meet......

Places to see........

The day this GOD  (if there is such a thing)  comes to take  me off this world, I am going out shouting and screaming that I have not -  LEARNT - DONE - MET - enough and hopefully never will.

Life is for living  -  Live it.  !!!


----------



## modgirl

rob.returns said:
			
		

> 1. HOw old are you?(if you are brave enough!)


 
My response: why does it matter? Will my words hold different meanings if I tell you I am 18? Or if I am 58? I think it does matter (and I appreciate knowing) if someone is under 18 for the simple reason that someone that age will simply not have the experiences an as adult. That is not to say that the person's opinion is any less relevant or that is isn't intelligent (usually the opposite is in effect), but for many reasons, I think it's good to know on the internet if a person is of legal age or not. Beyond that, why should it matter?



> 2.Do you feel like your age?


 
My response: how am I *supposed* to feel?! I've never been older, and I don't feel drastically different from the last year or two, so I'm not quite sure how I really am supposed to feel.  I feel like me.  



> Are you comfortable with other generations?


 
Very much so. I love being with children -- from babies to teenagers. And I love being with my age. And with every "decade" of age. I really don't think of people so much as an "age."  I tend to view people based more on their actions and words.



> 3. How do you view aging or getting old( or some would say getting mature)?


 
I really haven't pondered it much with the exception of saving for retirement.


----------



## meili

rob.returns said:
			
		

> Claro que si! De acuerdo! I'm just pointing out that how would you have experience if you are stuck in one point of time. Example, I will not be 25 years old forever, right? I will be 26, 27,....(in between these are experienced and achievements)...28, 29..and eventually amazing death.


 And who exactly told you that when we are not exposing our age, or as you call it 'lying about the age', we are going to get stuck in that particular point of time? Pardon this lady, but I can't really see the point. Time and space is just but a state of our mind. It is us who makes full use of it. And age? As Panj has pointed out - is just a matter of calculation involving a bit of arithmetic subtracting this year from the year you were born.


> I didnt say that we would judge a person by his age. But rather older people have done a lot(they are good advisers, been there! Done that!). But it doesn't make them a better person.


 I think you are not being consistent with your answers. First you said that older people have done quite a lot already and are good advisers. However, second, you said that that doesn't make them a good person. 


> Take a for example, A baby lion would die in the jungle without the guidance of its mother lioness...That is what I'm trying to imply. Age, does matter.


 Well, I am neither the mother lion or the baby lion but if I were the baby lion? I know that I will still survive - look at where I am right now. (And then again, you talked about survival? age?  )


----------



## rob.returns

meili said:
			
		

> First you said that older people have done quite a lot already and are good advisers. However, second, you said that that doesn't make them a good person.


 
First and foremost, It is self-explanatory, even if you have a paramount experiences...it doesnt make you a better person. You told it yourself in the earlier thread, Please verify on it(you even compared me to you) . Every person regardless of age, sex, etc. is different. I'm just saying age counts. But it doesn't follow that I'm contradicting myself. Again, please verify your post again.



			
				meili said:
			
		

> Well, I am neither the mother lion or the baby lion but if I were the baby lion? I know that I will still survive - look at where I am right now. (And then again, you talked about survival? age?  )


 
Lastly, I don't mean to offend you ma'am but have you watch the Discovery Channel lately? You see, every baby of every species(mostly for that matter..cubs, chicks, little crocs, ducklings) have a nurturing adult on their side. As they say, we could learn lessons by watching God's creation. I think you got my point. Thanks


----------



## lsp

rob.returns said:
			
		

> First and foremost I'm not a lady.


Pardon this lady = the lady refers to the speaker herself, not you.


----------



## rob.returns

Thanks ISp, Might as well edit my post. Thanks!


----------



## meili

rob.returns said:
			
		

> First and foremost, It is self-explanatory, even if you have *a* paramount experiences...it doesnt make you a better person.


 I think since I asked for explanations - I cannot explain your statements to myself. 


> I didnt say that we would judge a person by his age. But rather older people have done a lot (*they are good advisers*, been there! Done that!). *But it doesn't make them a better person*.


 What good advises can they give if they are not better people?  (Who are we to judge who's better and who's not).



> You told it yourself in the earlier thread, Please verify on it(you even compared me to you) . Every person regardless of age, sex, etc. is different. I'm just saying age counts.


 I did not compare. I differentiated.



> But it doesn't follow that I'm contradicting myself. Again, please verify your post again.


 What I refer to as contradiction in your statements is this: _I didnt say that we would judge a person by his age. But rather older people have done a lot (they are good advisers, been there! Done that!). But it doesn't make them a better person._

And I am very aware of my posts.



> Lastly, I don't mean to offend you ma'am but have you watch the Discovery Channel lately? You see, every baby of every species(mostly for that matter..cubs, chicks, little crocs, ducklings) have a nurturing adult on their side. _As they say, we could learn lessons by watching God's creation._


 Sorry, but I do not watch much television nowadays, much more that our television set is not hooked up with any cable operators. And don't worry, you do not offend me in any ways possible.



> I think you got my point. Thanks


 Err, not really.  No problem.


----------



## Cath.S.

Modgirl said:
			
		

> My response: why does it matter? Will my words hold different meanings if I tell you I am 18? Or if I am 58? I think it does matter (and I appreciate knowing) if someone is under 18 for the simple reason that someone that age will simply not have the experiences an as adult.


To me, there is a world of difference between a 18-year-old adult and a 58-year-old adult; you don't become an adult overnight just because you turn 18.  
So yes, personally, if I know someone is 18, I'll interpret what they say differently - depending on the subject, obviously.
I certainly am different now from the 18-year old girl I was, my opinions are different because I've had more time to observe the world in the long run, and I hope that in 15 years from now I'll have learnt some more, and I'll say "oh, I was only 45, so there were things I didn't know, how young I was then!" just like I now see my old 30-year-old self as young and relatively unexperienced.


----------



## La Geny

i believed the discussion is in progress.im not sure if i can even meet half way.anyhow,its a strong question to asked "how old are you?especially if it follows by if you are brave enough!

in my own opinion why would i be scared to tell my age to the world?and if somebody prefer not to mentioned their age i dont think its such a big deal.

my desicions and the way i deal life ups and downs makes me  a better person or maybe the other way around 9the worst)and it has nothing to do with my age.

i am proud to say i am 23.but im living ahead of my age.i dont have much of that experience but i am matured enough to deal with the real world.of course we are all different and our level of maturity or immaturity is dependent to our individuality.

for instance,....why would a 54 year old professor listened to a 21 year old school gilrl advise when she started lecturing him about life ?i guess its because she make sense far better than those older than her.and it simply mean even if its a jungle out there she can be on her own..therefore,AGE DOES NOT MATTER becasue every one of us is a matured person in our own  special way.

when time calls or situation calls  the matured person within us comes out to rescue the childish part of our being just human.

so i say,one's level of maturity is not dependent to one's age.discussing to the world about smart ideas does not necessary mean you know everything far more than those who discuss none  .we are unique and the medium of understanding each other is definitely  not the language of maturity but our wanting to grow more as a person  not just by experience not just by age but by growing up as a unique individual capable of molding our selves on our own.

and lastly ,we have to be flexible not stagnant with our age. nobody limit us to grow better,and theres no limitations in going  down to a much lower level if its the only way to understand  others.

rob,you dont need to act according to your age because it will not make you a better person at all.just act comfortably with your age and you'll never know you are actually acting like you age.


do i make sense?wish i do.

GOD BLESS


----------



## modgirl

egueule said:
			
		

> To me, there is a world of difference between a 18-year-old adult and a 58-year-old adult;


 
Certainly, the life experiences are different.  However, that's an excuse to dismiss the opinions of the younger one because he just doesn't have enough life "experiences."  Yet, someone much older may be accused of "not understanding" the concerns of someone much younger because the elder one is  too "old" to do so.

Thus, the opinions of someone whose age we don't know will simply have to be accepted on their own merits and not judged by the age of the writer.


----------



## Nath0811

Well, we all go through this one birthday that makes us feel "old" suddenly - but then who cares, as Vanda's father said _being that old means I'm still alive!_
Now I embrace each and every birthday, happy to be around, look back at my achievements and stuff, and looking forward to the year to come. 

Time does go too fast though. People don't have the time to adjust to their "new" age they they have to change it to the next number up! LOL  I remember thinking "29 is old" not so long ago - and before you knew it, I turned 30. We age, and this ineluctably means we're closer to the next step.


----------



## Tino_no

alc112 said:
			
		

> As you can see above, I'm 15 (the youngest active member ).



Hey, that's not true, as you can see, I'm 15 too but I'm turning 16 on September 27th.


And remember this: The younger you are, the more languages you can learn.

Saludos!


----------



## rob.returns

We could debate about this meili fRom the cradle to the grave..But that would take forever. Anyhow,  This is my point of view. 
Que hasta ahora, 
No te das cuenta mi amiga?

1.compare is to differentiate. How would you compare if no differentiation is rendered. Check it out on webster.com,(*COMPARE**, **CONTRAST**, **COLLATE **mean to set side by side in order to show differences and likenesses). *i hope i had help you.

2. To tell you, everybodys different. But nothing does it like experience, "Most of the time"(not all of the time). Older people give advices to younger people.

3. I got no business if you have cable or not, Im emphasizing my point. And in that particular opinion. I have not heard any answers coming from Meili.





			
				meili said:
			
		

> I think since I asked for explanations - I cannot explain your statements to myself.
> What good advises can they give if they are not better people?  (Who are we to judge who's better and who's not).
> 
> I did not compare. I differentiated.
> 
> What I refer to as contradiction in your statements is this: _I didnt say that we would judge a person by his age. But rather older people have done a lot (they are good advisers, been there! Done that!). But it doesn't make them a better person._
> 
> And I am very aware of my posts.
> 
> Sorry, but I do not watch much television nowadays, much more that our television set is not hooked up with any cable operators. And don't worry, you do not offend me in any ways possible.
> 
> Err, not really. No problem.


----------



## La Geny

slow down rob and meili,....

comparing is like looking for something less better and differentiating is trying to point out similarity.

comparing is simply comparing two different opinions which one makes sense and differentiating does not really matter which one make sense only distingushing the difference of the opinion.

baby talk--
i am comparing  a comb to  a mirror.the mirror is round in shape and the comb is long.i can see  my reflection in the mirror and i can used the comb to comb  my hair .which one should i buy?(when you are comparing its either you will buy the comb first or the mirror)

when you are differentiating--i can see my face in the mirror and i can use the comb in combing my hair.that is differentiating between two things i need to buy to served my purposed.theres no question which one should i buy first because i am just merely differentiating two things.

both of you have good opinions and i think we are only to give are opinion here and not to push that our opinion should come on top of the others.we all have great minds to stand with what we think.

meili has a different opinion rob.thats why she is not comparing but rather differentiating your opinion to hers.

and i i think you are not emphasizing your opinion but insisting that you're point is right.a very good example of comparing.

PEACE!


----------



## GenJen54

> Originally posted by *Modgirl*
> that's an excuse to dismiss the opinions of the younger one because he just doesn't have enough life "experiences."


I disagree that egueule was being dismissive. But, I do think it is true that people have a tendancy to put certain filters on when analyzing someone's opinion. 

I think one's experiences shape _emotional intelligence_ as much as they shape intellect. For example: a younger person may, when asked about a particular subject, have a more positive and idealisitic outlook than someone who is older and perhaps more jaded because of their experiences. It's not that one would automatically dismiss the younger person's idealism anymore than one would dismiss the older person's more jaded opinion. It's simply that we must examine each opinion in different light and "filter" how those individuals' experiences have shaped what they understand about the world.

We also have to look at each generation and how the world has continued to change. I look at eighteen-year-olds today and the world they have grown up in, and in general find them to be much more aware than I was at the same age.

Students today, for example, are faced with greater societal problems at school. I did not have random locker checks or dogs roaming the halls searching for drugs at my school. I did not have metal detectors used to keep dangerous weapons out. These types of experiences simply did not exist for me, like they do for many young people today.

I won't even start discussing the sexual "education" younger students are getting from their peers today.  Things that I _did not know existed_ until even college or afterwards, young people in the seventh and eighth grades are actually _experiencing_ and participating in. 

On a less serious note: 

We have a saying the US, which is:  _"It's not how old you look, it's how old you feel._"

I think a person's attitute towards aging can have a great effect on how one ages. If a person is pessimistic about "growing old," that will be reflected in how they act, and in some instances how much they "age" physically. If one _feels_ young, and has a better outlook on "aging" in general, it shows!


----------



## cuchuflete

Of course age matters.  As we grow older we *may *grow wiser, benefit from our experiences.  We *may *grow more knowledgeable.  We gain something from the shoulders up, and after a certain point, entropy pulls the physical part of us in the other direction.

So much for platitudes.

If this were the first time you read words written by me, you would not have my age as context.  You would accept or reject the words/ideas based on your estimation of their logical value or lack of same, their informational content or vacuity.  You would like or dislike them on the basis of their accord or discord with your own thoughts and feelings, together with your reaction to the style in which they are written.  

If you didn't look up to the right corner, you might not know my place of birth or residence.   You might not even be able to determine my native language or gender.

Suppose you looked only up and to the left.  You might assume, incorrectly, that because I like daylilies and use one as an avatar, that I am female.  That would reflect your cultural baggage rather than my own.

So, I repeat: Age does matter.  How much depends on context and intent.

I assume that someone who thinks stating my age is an act of bravery is much younger than I am.   That's a function of age too, on the part of the person issuing the challange, and on that of the recipient.  

Un saludo,
Cuchuflete


----------



## Noel Acevedo

I'm in my fifties.
I have friend who says you have three ages: 1) chronological; 2) physical; 3) mental.
The last one is determinant and dominant over the others.  It's like saying I'm "x" years old; well you are old.  Now if you say, I'm "x" years young, that's where the mind overtakes the age.  I see those History Channel interviews of WW II veterans, specially those from England.  Old as they are, they have the spice in them, they are in a word alive.

On a side note, age has nothing to do with experience, much less maturity.  I've seen them "old" with ideas and the spunk of the young.  I've seen and in the pages of these forums, read from the "young" that make me tremble.

Noel


----------



## Swettenham

I display my age on my profile because I am very unwise and immature, and I make no bones about it.  Knowing I'm 22, I expect people to lend a little less weight to what I say.  That takes some of the burden of repsonsibility off my shoulders, because if I give someone bad advice about a translation, they will listen to my elders instead.


----------



## dave250

Hello Rob.,
I will only say that my 25th year was the year I most contemplated age. I believe this is when I first began to grow up; my wife might argue that I have yet to grow up and probably has a good argument.


----------

